# Research in progress



## donkeyrich (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi my name is Richard Pooley and live in liverpool, i am trying to do some research on a gentleman named Joseph Mckenna.
A college of mine at work was doing some work on his house and lifted some floorboards and came across a merchant navy discharge book for Joseph Mckenna who was born in 1885 and lived in portland street liverpool which is no longer there. His merchant navy Number was 897258. The discharge book is from 1922-1931 he sailed on 9 ships in that time.
ss montclare 1922-1924
ss megantio 1924
nubian 1925
norwegian 1925
ss montcalm 1925
ortega 1926
montreal 1927
oroya 1927-1931
orbita 1931
and orduna 1931.

Can anyone give me any information on these ships or maybe even Joseph himself which would be superb. 
if anyone has photos of these ships or storys they know please contact me _by Private Message in accordance with Site Owner's policy _thanks so much for your help

Richard.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

That was a great find Richard, I'm sure there are some relatives around who would like to have that information.
Welcome to the site, and by the way, what did you do with all the pirate treasure you found with the seaman's book.
John


----------



## donkeyrich (Feb 12, 2007)

sadley my missus ran off with the loot lol.
i have been looking on the births and deaths register and i believe joseph died in 1974 aged 89.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Richard,

Welcome to the Site and good luck with your research. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Richard,
A warm welcome to the site from Anglesey.
I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and I am sure that someone will be able to help with your query.
In the meantime have a good look around the site. (Thumb)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome to the site from Lancashire Richard.

It might help members if you could scan the key pages of the do***entation you have and post them here.

Good luck with your reasearch!

Regards,

Brian


----------



## donkeyrich (Feb 12, 2007)

PAE3864 Orient Line vessel Oroya
(Repro ID: PV3864 © National Maritime Museum)

http://www.nmm.ac.uk/collections/prints/viewRepro.cfm?reproID=PV3864

i think i have found an image of the oroya 
it was with the orient line did they sale out of liverpool????


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome Donkeyrich, 
good luck in your search. i sailed on the Orbita and the Ortiga for PSNC but they where the new class at the time 1970s. Good Luck and welcome. 
Jim


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Pic of Montclare in gallery. Welcome to the site,Donkeyrich.
Barney,


----------



## donkeyrich (Feb 12, 2007)

ive found this out about some of the ships the megantio was actually called the megantic


MONTCALM / WOLFE 1920 
The MONTCALM was the third ship with that name and was owned by Canadian Pacific Steamships Ltd. She was built in 1920 by John Brown & Co, Glasgow and was a 16,418 gross ton ship, length 549.5ft x beam 70.2ft, two funnels, two masts, twin screw and a speed of 16 knots. There was accommodation for 542-cabin class and 1,268-3rd class passengers. Launched on 3/7/1920, she sailed from Liverpool on her maiden voyage to St John NB on 17/1/1922 and rescued the crew of the Norwegian steamer MOD during this crossing. On 21/4/1922 she commenced her first Liverpool - Quebec - Montreal voyage and in 1927 was converted to cabin, tourist and 3rd class. On 3/7/1927 she collided with an iceberg in the Belle Isle Straits but received only superficial damage. She commenced her first Southampton - Cherbourg - St John NB voyage on 16/3/1929 and her first Antwerp - Southampton - Cherbourg - St John NB voyage on 12/4/1929. On 14/5/1929 she started her first Hamburg - Southampton - Cherbourg - Quebec - Montreal crossing and commenced the last voyage on this service on 28/4/1932 (15 round voyages). On 31/1/1930 she resumed Liverpool - Canada voyages (10 round voyages) and between 1932 - 1939 made 48 pleasure cruises as well as North Atlantic crossings from Antwerp, Southampton or Liverpool. On 12/3/1932 she rescued 27 men and the captain's dog from the rescue tug REINDEER in heavy seas off Halifax. In April 1939 she was converted to cabin and 3rd class only and commenced her last voyage from Southampton to Cherbourg and St John NB on 8/4/1939 (163 N.Atlantic crossings) On 17/10/1939 she was requisitioned and converted to an Armed Merchant Cruiser, renamed HMS WOLFE and one one occasion received two direct hits during a bombing raid. One bomb hit a ventilator and rebounded into the sea and the second one failed to explode and was hove over the side. In January 1942 she sailed to Canada and then Baltimore for conversion to a submarine depot ship, but on 22/5/1942 she was sold to the British Admiralty and in January 1943 converted to a destroyer depot ship. Laid up in 1950, she was towed to the Clyde in 1952 and scrapped at Faslane. [North Atlantic Seaway by N.R.P.Bonsor, vol.3,p.1316] [Canadian Pacific 100 Years by George Musk]

MONTCLARE 1922 
The MONTCLARE was built by John Brown & Co.Ltd, Glasgow in 1922 for Canadian Pacific Steamships Ltd. She was a 16,314 gross ton vessel, length 549.5ft x beam 70.2ft, two funnels, two masts, twin screw and a speed of 16 knots. There was accommodation for 542-cabin class and 1,268-3rd class passengers. She was laid down as the METAPEDIA but launched on 18th Dec.1921 as the MONTCLARE. On 18th Aug.1922 she left Liverpool on her maiden voyage to Quebec and Montreal. In 1928, her accommodation was altered to cabin, tourist and 3rd class and her engines rebuilt in 1929. On 22nd Mar.1929 she commenced an Antwerp - Southampton - St.John NB. Service and on 17th Apr.1929 an Antwerp - Southampton - Quebec - Montreal service. On 20th Mar.1930 she made her first voyage Hamburg - Southampton - Cherbourg - St John NB. and commenced her last voyage Hamburg - Southampton - Cherbourg - Quebec - Montreal on 9th Nov.1933. Between 1932 - 1939 she carried out 48 pleasure cruises, but some N.Atlantic voyages from Hamburg, Antwerp, Southampton or Liverpool. In Jan.1939 she was rebuilt to carry cabin and 3rd class only and commenced her last N.Atlantic voyage on 21st Jul.1939 fom Liverpool to Greenock, Belfast, Quebec, Montreal and Liverpool. On 28th Aug.1939 she was converted to an Armed Merchant Cruiser and named HMS MONTCLARE and on 2nd Jun.1942 was sold to the British Admiralty. In 1946 she was used as a submarine depot ship, and in 1954 was towed to Gareloch. In 1955 she was towed to Portsmouth and in Jan.1958 was sold and scrapped at Inverkeithing. [North Atlantic Seaway by N.R.P.Bonsor - Vol.3,p.1317]



KONIG FRIEDRICH AUGUST / MONTREAL / ALESIA 1906 
8,766 gross tons, length 475.8ft x beam 55.4ft, one funnel, two masts, twin screw, speed 15 knots, accommodation for 229-1st and 240-3rd class passengers. Built by Blohm & Voss, Hamburg as the KONIG FRIEDRICH AUGUST for Hamburg America Lines River Plate service, she was ceded to Britain in 1919 as war reparations. In Nov.1920 she was purchased by Canadian Pacific and refitted to 9,720 gross tons with accommodation for 332-cabin class and 990-3rd class passengers. Renamed MONTREAL, on 1st Jun.1921 she started her first voyage between Antwerp - Southampton - Quebec - Montreal. Between Aug. 1921 and May 1922 she also made four voyages between Trieste - Naples - Quebec and Montreal. Again refitted in 1923 to accommodate 229-cabin and 240-3rd class passengers, she started her first Liverpool - Quebec - Montreal voyage in Jul.1924. In Oct.1925 she was laid up in Gareloch, Scotland, but in 1927 made a few Liverpool / Antwerp - St.John NB voyages before again being laid up at Southend. In 1928 she was sold to the Fabre Line, Marseilles, renamed ALESIA and used on the Marseilles - New York service. 1931 laid up at Marseilles. 1933 scrapped at Genoa. [North Atlantic Seaway vol.3, p.1315 by N.R.P.Bonsor]

MEGANTIC 1908 
The MEGANTIC was built by Harland & Wolff, Belfast in 1908. Originally laid down as the ALBANY for the Dominion Line, she was purchased on the stocks by White Star Line and launched as the MEGANTIC. This was a 14,878 gross ton ship, length 550.4ft x beam 67.3ft, one funnel, two masts, twin screw and a speed of 16 knots. There was accommodation for 230-1st, 430-2nd and 1,000-3rd class passengers. Launched on 10th Dec.1908, she sailed from Liverpool on her maiden voyage to Quebec and Montreal on 17th Jun.1909. On 30th Nov.1914 she started her first Liverpool - New York voyage and commenced her last sailing on this route on 21st Apr.1915. On 6th Apr.1917 she came under the liner requisition scheme and was used for government wartime services. In April 1918 she resumed Liverpool - New York sailings and started her last voyage on this service on 1st Apr.1919. Refitted to accommodate 325-1st, 260-2nd and 550-3rd class passengers, she resumed Liverpool - Quebec - Montreal voyages in May 1919. On 9th Jan.1920 she sailed Liverpool - Sydney for the British government and in May 1924 she became cabin and 3rd class only. She made one voyage to China as a troop transport in 1927 and in March 1928 became cabin, tourist and 3rd class. On 22nd Mar.1928 she sailed London - Havre - Southampton - Halifax - New York and on 19th Apr.1928 commenced her first London - Havre - Southampton - Quebec - Montreal voyage. Her last voyage on this service started on 16th May 1931 and she was then laid up at Rothesay, Scotland. In Feb.1933 she sailed to Osaka, Japan where she was scrapped. [North Atlantic Seaway by N.R.P.Bonsor, vol.2,p.764][Great Passenger Ships of the World by Arnold Kludas, vol.1]
ORBITA 1914 
The ORBITA was built in 1914 by Harland & Wolff, Belfast for the Pacific Steam Navigation Co of London. She was a 15,495 gross ton vessel, length 550.3ft x beam 67.3ft, one funnel, two masts, triple screw and a speed of 14 knots. There was accommodation for 190-1st, 221-2nd and 476-3rd class passengers. Launched on 7/7/1914, she was at first used as an auxiliary cruiser and later fitted as a troopship. On 26/9/1919 she commenced her first voyage for PSNCo when she sailed from Liverpool for Rio de Janeiro, Montevideo and Valparaiso. On 30/4/1921 she was chartered to the Royal Mail Steam Packet Co and commenced sailings from Hamburg to Southampton, Cherbourg and New York, to take advantage of the post war lack of German liners and the resumption of European emigration to the USA. On the 1/1/1923 she was transferred to RMSPCo and in February 1923 her 1st and 2nd class accommodation became cabin class. In July 1926 she was converted to oil fuel and refitted to carry cabin class, tourist third cabin class, and 3rd class passengers. She commenced her last voyage from Southampton to Cherbourg, New York, and Liverpool 10/9/1926 and in was then resold to PSNCo. On 4/11/1926 she commenced sailings on the Liverpool - Panama Canal - Valparaiso service and continued on this route until 1940 when she was converted to a troopship. She was scrapped at Newport, Monmouthshire in 1950. [North Atlantic Seaway by N.R.P.Bonsor, vol.4,p.1520] [South Atlantic Seaway by N.R.P.Bonsor,p.164] [Great Steamers White and Gold, A History of the Royal Mail Ships and Services by R.Baker & A.Leonard]


ORDUNA 1913 
The ORDUNA was built by Harland & Wolff, Belfast in 1913 for the Pacific Steam Navigation Co. She was a 15,507 gross ton ship, length 550.3ft x beam 67.3ft, one funnel, two masts, triple screw and a speed of 14 knots. There was passenger accommodation for 240-1st, 180-2nd and 700-3rd class. Launched on 2nd Oct.1913, she left Liverpool on her maiden voyage to Rio de Janeiro, Montevideo and Valparaiso on 19th Feb.1914. She made two voyages on this run and was then chartered to Cunard Line and used on their Liverpool - New York service until 1919. On 1st Apr.1920 she resumed Liverpool - Rio - Montevideo - Valparaiso sailings and on 28th May 1921 commenced Hamburg - Southampton - New York voyages under charter to Royal Mail Steam Packet Co, who purchased her in 1923. Rebuilt in 1926 to oil burning engines, and with accommodation for 234-1st, 186-2nd and 483-3rd class passengers. In 1927 she returned to Pacific Steam Nav. Co and resumed Liverpool - Rio - Montevideo - Valparaiso service. In 1930 she transferred to Liverpool - Panama - Valparaiso sailings, and stayed on this route until 1940. In July 1940 she sailed from Liverpool to Lisbon, repatriating French nationals after the fall of France, and on this voyage, sailed fully illuminated at night under an international safe conduct guarantee. In February 1941 she was requisitioned as a troopship. After the fall of Madagascar, she carried the Vichy French governor and his staff from Tamatave to Durban and on her homeward voyage, carried 500 French naval officers and ratings to the UK to join the Free French forces. On the fall of Abyssinia, she took part of the West African Division from Berbera to Durban where they were transhipped, and later was employed ferrying American troops from Oran to Naples in the final phases of the Italian campaign. In August 1945 she was the commodore ship of the invasion force which was to re-occupy Malaya, and after the surrender of Japan, she carried 1,700 prisoners of war from Rangoon to Liverpool in September. After this she carried out trooping voyages to the East Indies, Indo-China and Japan and in October 1946 carried away the last British troops from French North Africa. She completed her last trooping voyage from Liverpool to Singapore and back in Nov.1950. By then, after 10 years of steady trooping, with little time for refit or proper maintenance and 36 years old, she was in poor shape and of little use as a passenger ship. Therefore in 1951 she was sold for scrap and broken up at Dalmuir. [South Atlantic Seaway by N.R.P.Bonsor][P.S.N.Liner "Orduna" by J.H.Isherwood, Sea Breezes Magazine, March 1965]


----------



## Siany (Oct 21, 2009)

donkeyrich said:


> Hi my name is Richard Pooley and live in liverpool, i am trying to do some research on a gentleman named Joseph Mckenna.
> A college of mine at work was doing some work on his house and lifted some floorboards and came across a merchant navy discharge book for Joseph Mckenna who was born in 1885 and lived in portland street liverpool which is no longer there. His merchant navy Number was 897258. The discharge book is from 1922-1931 he sailed on 9 ships in that time.
> 
> 
> Richard.


Hi, I know this is a old message but I hope you are still a member.
We are looking for details on a Joseph Mckenna from Liverpool, however this gentalman died at sea, but it was at the time of the discharge you have.
Did they still issue a discharge card if someone died??
Thank you


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Siany.
Unfortunately donkeyrich hasn't logged on for quite a while.
You may be better off trying to send a private message or email.
Click on the username and pick the option you want.
Regards


----------



## Siany (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you, I will try


----------



## donkeyrich (Feb 12, 2007)

HI i know i have not been on here for a while but totally forgot all about it as i gave the book back to my friend and he asked me today if i have ever recieved any information. thanks for all the warm welcomes if there is anything any one new knows about this man or the ships he sailed on. please can you let me know as he would like to find someone from his family if there is anyone still around the area.

thanks again

richard


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Siany said:


> Hi, I know this is a old message but I hope you are still a member.
> We are looking for details on a Joseph Mckenna from Liverpool, however this gentalman died at sea, but it was at the time of the discharge you have.
> Did they still issue a discharge card if someone died??
> Thank you


Hello
When you say "We" are you looking for a lost relative for your family tree? 


Roger


----------



## Siany (Oct 21, 2009)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello
> When you say "We" are you looking for a lost relative for your family tree?
> 
> 
> Roger


Hi Roger,
Yes we are, we being myself and my patner, it is his grandfather we are tracing Joaeph Mckenna.
I emailed the man who posted this but sadly no reply


----------



## Siany (Oct 21, 2009)

donkeyritch please get in touch with me, I have sent you a private message and emailed you.


----------



## Stapledon (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am a very occasional user of this excellent site and know nothing about uploadind photographs & information. I know even less about copywrite rules for this site!

I have no doubt whatsoever that the 'brass hats' who run this site are well aware of www.ecsodus.com and. therefore could 'lift' the photograph of the "Orduna leaving Port Said 1940s" which is in the second artitcle down at: http://www.ecsodus.com/PSNC/Help/index.html .

Stapledon


----------



## Tracey22 (May 3, 2018)

Hi,

This may be a long shot, I believe that my great grandad was the captain of the Montcalm in relation to:

On 12/3/1932 she rescued 27 men and the captain's dog from the rescue tug REINDEER in heavy seas off Halifax.

If anyone has any information on this I would be very grateful 

Thank you 
Tracey


----------



## Tracey22 (May 3, 2018)

Sorry tried editing, should be great grandad 

Thanks Tracey


----------



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

Just for the record, the PSNC " Orduna". Ended her career in 1951 carrying emigrants to Australia from the UK.


----------

